# Speeding Fine question



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi. 
I have just been flashed by a mobile camera on the Al Khail road just before business bay. When I looked down I realised I was doing approx 165-170 where the speed limit is 100 here. Early Friday morning, no one on the road, me tootling along and before I realised it my speed had racked up until it was too late. Anyway. I've read on the fines/police website that with this level of excess (above 60kmph over) that the car would need to be impounded for 30 days. Does anyone know when that would be. For example would this happen when it came to re-register the car, or shall I expect a call/visit from the RTA/police or whoever in the next few days/weeks etc. thanks


Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They'll take the car when you go to pay the fine or when you try to re-register it. They to allow people to pay 100 Dhs a day instead of impounding, but not sure if this is still allowed - it really depended who was behind the desk.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi.
> I have just been flashed by a mobile camera on the Al Khail road just before business bay. When I looked down I realised I was doing approx 165-170 where the speed limit is 100 here. Early Friday morning, no one on the road, me tootling along and before I realised it my speed had racked up until it was too late. Anyway. I've read on the fines/police website that with this level of excess (above 60kmph over) that the car would need to be impounded for 30 days. Does anyone know when that would be. For example would this happen when it came to re-register the car, or shall I expect a call/visit from the RTA/police or whoever in the next few days/weeks etc. thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks


Seriously dude, you were just tootling around at 165-170? I hope your car is impounded.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Seriously dude, you were just tootling around at 165-170? I hope your car is impounded.


Come on, he mentioned early Friday morning on the road with no one around, he would only hurt himself...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ccr said:


> Come on, he mentioned early Friday morning on the road with no one around, he would only hurt himself...


And anyone else that happened to be around/joining the road.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You can choose when you want to leave the car in at the Police College opposite MOE, I left mine in the day before I went on three week leave so it didn't matter too much. If you like your car it's better to leave it in before or after summer as sitting outside in the heat ain't good for it. 
You'll also have a 1000dhs fine which needs to be paid before they release the car, as you would expect in Dubai it involves visiting two or three different offices. 
160/170 is neither fast nor dangerous on the empty multi lane highways here.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

m1key said:


> And anyone else that happened to be around/joining the road.


... and that would NOT mean "no one around", would it ? 

Anyway... :focus:


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ccr said:


> ... and that would NOT mean "no one around", would it ?
> 
> Anyway... :focus:


So, not one car on the road for the whole stretch. If you don't notice you're speeding by 60km over the speed limit then you're dangerous. No matter how you try to justify it...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> 160/170 is neither fast nor dangerous on the empty multi lane highways here.


Its one thing to go 160-170, another to basically say you were spacing out at that speed and had no idea how fast you were going. If you are not aware that you are moving that fast, you are definitely not safe doing it and obviously not noticing that in fact there are some others on the road.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have two words for you - CRUISE CONTROL!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> I have two words for you - CRUISE CONTROL!!!!


I have more than that and they include _drive sensibly and pay attention to your speed as breaking the law is not big and it's not clever._


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I have more than that and they include _drive sensibly and pay attention to your speed as breaking the law is not big and it's not clever._


What I meant was, set the cruise control to the speed limit, then there's no danger of going over. Simple.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would love to know how many of the speeding zealots on here have never driven above 100km/hr on SZR or never once used their phone whist driving?
Just because it is not the law of the land doesn't make it unsafe, I spent a couple of weeks last year touring Southern Germany by car and even at 215km/hr on the Autobahn there were cars going past as if I was standing still. I'm fairly sure the accident rate on German Autobahns is significantly lower than on the UAE motorways.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would love to know how many of the speeding zealots on here have never driven above 100km/hr on SZR or never once used their phone whist driving?
> Just because it is not the law of the land doesn't make it unsafe, I spent a couple of weeks last year touring Southern Germany by car and even at 215km/hr on the Autobahn there were cars going past as if I was standing still. I'm fairly sure the accident rate on German Autobahns is significantly lower than on the UAE motorways.


Speeding zealots? This is the UAE where there are far too many bad drivers to make such speeds safe. At least in Germany just about everyone has actually passed a proper driving test, which is not the case here. One journey from DXB to AUH demonstrates that.

What concerns me is that the original poster was not aware of their speed. That is a worry as it clearly shows that he was not paying attention. Lack of attention at that speed is a killer.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

as i mentioned in one of my previous posts....speed is not the killer, its the sudden stop that kills you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would love to know how many of the speeding zealots on here have never driven above 100km/hr on SZR or never once used their phone whist driving?
> Just because it is not the law of the land doesn't make it unsafe, I spent a couple of weeks last year touring Southern Germany by car and even at 215km/hr on the Autobahn there were cars going past as if I was standing still. I'm fairly sure the accident rate on German Autobahns is significantly lower than on the UAE motorways.


But people in German learn how to drive 'properly'. Sadly most loonies on the road here go fast in a straight line, but put an obstacle or a bend in their way and they have no idea.


----------

